# Odo aus Star Trek DS9: René Auberjonois mit 79 Jahren gestorben



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Odo aus Star Trek DS9: René Auberjonois mit 79 Jahren gestorben*

						Der US-amerikanische Schauspieler René Auberjonois erlag vergangenen Sonntag seinem Krebsleiden. Auberjonois wurde durch seine Rolle als Formwandler Odo bekannt, die er über sieben Staffeln in Star Trek: Deep Space Nine verkörpert hatte. Mit seinem Tod stirbt auch die Hoffnung auf ein Wiedersehen in Star Trek: Picard.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Odo aus Star Trek DS9: René Auberjonois mit 79 Jahren gestorben*


----------



## 3dfx01 (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Odo aus Star Trek DS9: René Auberjonois mit 79 Jahren gestorben*

Ohh, schade, er war einer meiner Lieblingsschauspieler in DS9. Ich mag die Rollen des lernenden der die Menschen ergründen will generell, also Spock, Data, der Doktor - später dann Seven(OfNine) und T'Pol.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Odo aus Star Trek DS9: René Auberjonois mit 79 Jahren gestorben*

Sehr schade. Auch in Boston Legal fand ich ihn sehr gut. Aber primär ist er für mich natürlich auch Constable Odo gewesen.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Odo aus Star Trek DS9: René Auberjonois mit 79 Jahren gestorben*

Lebewohl Formwandler Odo,und in welchem Universum du auch jetzt sein magst
mögest du dein Seelenfrieden finden.Ich werde ihn als Mensch und Schauspieler vermissen...RIP


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Odo aus Star Trek DS9: René Auberjonois mit 79 Jahren gestorben*

R.I.P.


----------



## T-MAXX (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Odo aus Star Trek DS9: René Auberjonois mit 79 Jahren gestorben*

Wieder stirbt ein Stück Star Trek Geschichte.
DS9 war  aufgestellt.
Ruhe in Frieden Odo...


----------



## Hornissentreiber (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Odo aus Star Trek DS9: René Auberjonois mit 79 Jahren gestorben*

R.I.P., René Auberjonois. Ich habe ihn, bzw. seine Rollo Odo sehr gemocht. Es hatte in DS9 die vielleicht schwierigste schauspielerische Aufgabe zu bewältigen. Diese glatte, konturlose Gummimaske muss es ihm ungeheuer schwer gemacht haben, trotzdem Emotionen rüber zu bringen und ich finde, er hat das durchaus hinbekommen. Mein Respekt für diese Leistung und mein Beileid für seine Familie.


----------



## TomatenKenny (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Odo aus Star Trek DS9: René Auberjonois mit 79 Jahren gestorben*

letztens noch alle DS9 Staffeln geschaut.. 

R.I.P. Odo


----------



## Cosmas (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Odo aus Star Trek DS9: René Auberjonois mit 79 Jahren gestorben*

Wenigstens konnten STO Spieler ihn noch einmal "in Aktion" erleben. 

R.I.P. Odo

Und danke, @Terror, das ist ne gute Idee.


----------



## Fox-RLP- (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Odo aus Star Trek DS9: René Auberjonois mit 79 Jahren gestorben*

Rest in Peace Odo!!!


----------



## Johnny05 (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Odo aus Star Trek DS9: René Auberjonois mit 79 Jahren gestorben*

Und wieder ist ein wichtiger Star - Trek Charakter von Uns gegangen ..... Odo war neben Elim Garak und Quark einer meiner Lieblingscharaktere im Star - Trek Universum (nein , die JarJar Abrams Müllwerke gehören für mich nicht dazu ).

Ruhe in Frieden und mögen die Sterne stehts über Dich wachen.

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Painkiller (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Odo aus Star Trek DS9: René Auberjonois mit 79 Jahren gestorben*



> Wenigstens konnten STO Spieler ihn noch einmal "in Aktion" erleben.


Und nicht nur diese. Siehe weiter unten. 



> Diese glatte, konturlose Gummimaske muss es ihm ungeheuer schwer gemacht  haben, trotzdem Emotionen rüber zu bringen und ich finde, er hat das  durchaus hinbekommen


Rene hat in der DS9-Doku darüber gesprochen wie anstregend das war. 
Btw. ich empfehle allen DS9-Fans diese Dokumentation hier: What We Left Behind
Auf Blu-Ray gibt es sie leider nur als teuren Import. Aber auf iTunes kann man sie für wenige Taler auch kaufen/mieten. Ich für meinen Teil fand die Doku wirklich gelungen. Es war schön nach all den Jahren die vertrauten Gesichter wiederzusehen.  Das Interview dazu ist auch gut. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Odo :“Nerys, bitte, sag allen, dass ich sie vermisse.”
Kira: “Meinst du damit auch Quark?”
Odo: “Sogar Quark.”


Ruhe in Frieden. Wir vermissen dich auch.


----------



## Cleriker999 (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Odo aus Star Trek DS9: René Auberjonois mit 79 Jahren gestorben*

RIP Odo


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Odo aus Star Trek DS9: René Auberjonois mit 79 Jahren gestorben*

R.I.P. Odo.

Ich habe "Deep Space Nine" gerne gesehen.


----------



## SIR_Thomas_TMC (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Odo aus Star Trek DS9: René Auberjonois mit 79 Jahren gestorben*

Hm, muss ich nun doch Prime kaufen, wegen der im Artikel erwähnten neuen Serie.

R. I. P. Odo


----------



## cuteEevee (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Odo aus Star Trek DS9: René Auberjonois mit 79 Jahren gestorben*

Ruhe in Frieden.

Und wer kann schaut mal in Odo's Sicherheitsbüro auf DS9 vorbei.
Die STO COmmunity findet sich dort im Moment zu seinem Gedenken ein.


----------



## Acgira (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Odo aus Star Trek DS9: René Auberjonois mit 79 Jahren gestorben*

Vorm Alt-Werden kann niemand davon laufen... R.I.P.


----------



## Quake2008 (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Odo aus Star Trek DS9: René Auberjonois mit 79 Jahren gestorben*

Ich hab den eher durch Police Academy 5 in Erinnerung.


----------

